# It's like everyone hates me



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)

It actually feels like everyone I talk to or meet hates me from deep inside. And I wouldn't blame them really, I mean after all I'm only a monster. But still, it makes me sad.

Can anyone relate? Or maybe have some advice, might come in handy.


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

You're introjecting like a mufugga
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)

@versikk

Sorry, a what?


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

EarthDominator said:


> @versikk
> 
> Sorry, a what?


You're reading way too much into other people's looks and attitudes and you judge them as if they were in any way related to your person. And remember, hatred is a strong feeling. It's very very rare to cultivate feelings of hatred for people you happen to see on the street or have a brief conversation with.

The hatred is inside of you. you are looking for reasons to justify your self-hatred so you are projecting those things outwardly , fishing for stimuli that will help you "cement the fact" that you are a despicable monster. Unless you are a person who consitently bring people down, break bromises, commit acts of violence, steal things, lie to your friends and loved ones over trivial details, and find amusment in causing pain and destruction, you are not a monster, and are very unlikely to be a target to receive such extreme feelings of aversion towards you. You even mention " from deep inside" as if they have known your darkest secrets for years and are festering inside with feelings of pure odium towards your person. It's just too dramatic and "woe is me" to be taken seriously.

this is just what I feel, but I don't think I'm too far off base.

i would say the person who hates you the most, is yourself. It is a cliché, but we humans are usually our own worst enemies.

I think you should watch anime with psychological undertones. it helps bring a sense of understanding about our lives and moralities of humans.

Maybe Witchblade, Kino no tabi, Neon Genesis Evangelion, Monster, Mushishi, Haibane reinmei, Gungrave, Night on the galactic railroad, Galaxy Express 999.

*Kino no tabi (2003 version) is the best of the best IMO, along with Evangelion.*


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

Why the hell would you be a monster? Stop putting yourself down for no reason. Look, i'm a messed up friendless bisexual paedophilic loser who hates the human race. I hate people, i get violent urges when i think about the fact that humans repeoduce, i'm super perverted sexually, and i make other people feel bad to feel my pain sometimes when i feel awful. But i think of myself as a shining example of a human being lol. And its not really false either, i have a lot of good qualities about me and i make the effort to have the insight to see that my faults dont mean i'm an evil monster. You can do the same. And either way, why should it matter, life is too short or long or whatever to waste with feeling bad about anything.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

Maybe it's because you don't like yourself and sometimes hate yourself so then when you meet someone else you think they would think the same thing about you. You think they'd see you the same way you see yourself, maybe they don't see you that way. If they say that they like you you'd think they're lying. Yes, it's happened to me too and still does, depending on what I think about myself during those times.


----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)

sad1231234 said:


> Why the hell would you be a monster? Stop putting yourself down for no reason. Look, i'm a messed up friendless bisexual paedophilic loser who hates the human race. I hate people, i get violent urges when i think about the fact that humans repeoduce, i'm super perverted sexually, and i make other people feel bad to feel my pain sometimes when i feel awful. But i think of myself as a shining example of a human being lol. And its not really false either, i have a lot of good qualities about me and i make the effort to have the insight to see that my faults dont mean i'm an evil monster. You can do the same. And either way, why should it matter, life is too short or long or whatever to waste with feeling bad about anything.


Because I look like one (confirmed by my own mother and brother) and I got the personality for it. And yes, I've heard that phrase many times ("And either way, why should it matter, life is too short or long or whatever to waste with feeling bad about anything."), but were it so easy.

Apologies for not responding sooner.



SwtSurrender said:


> Maybe it's because you don't like yourself and sometimes hate yourself so then when you meet someone else you think they would think the same thing about you. You think they'd see you the same way you see yourself, maybe they don't see you that way. If they say that they like you you'd think they're lying. Yes, it's happened to me too and still does, depending on what I think about myself during those times.


Of course I don't like myself, I actually hate who I am. I really wish I was a different person entirely, or maybe never born in the first place. And yeah, that's basically how it always goes when I talk to other people, or when I meet new people (which is rare nowadays).


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

@EarthDominator maybe one day you will realize all your fear exists only in your mind.

Something i could understand too.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

versikk said:


> You're reading way too much into other people's looks and attitudes and you judge them as if they were in any way related to your person. And remember, hatred is a strong feeling. It's very very rare to cultivate feelings of hatred for people you happen to see on the street or have a brief conversation with.
> 
> The hatred is inside of you. you are looking for reasons to justify your self-hatred so you are projecting those things outwardly , fishing for stimuli that will help you "cement the fact" that you are a despicable monster. Unless you are a person who consitently bring people down, break bromises, commit acts of violence, steal things, lie to your friends and loved ones over trivial details, and find amusment in causing pain and destruction, you are not a monster, and are very unlikely to be a target to receive such extreme feelings of aversion towards you. You even mention " from deep inside" as if they have known your darkest secrets for years and are festering inside with feelings of pure odium towards your person. It's just too dramatic and "woe is me" to be taken seriously.
> 
> ...


Wow, I like what you have to say. Similar to what I was saying.... :love


----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)

impedido10 said:


> @EarthDominator maybe one day you will realize all your fear exists only in your mind.
> 
> Something i could understand too.


Doubtful, but I first have to reach tomorrow.


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

EarthDominator said:


> Doubtful, but I first have to reach tomorrow.


Yesterday is history, tomorrow is a mystery.


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

You have some great advice on here. Unfortunately I’m 28 I still feel like that sometimes.low self esteem. But my new favourite quote is. 
“consciously observing becomes your reality”


----------



## Maslow (Dec 24, 2003)

People tend to like me until they get too close and I push them away (metaphorically speaking). Then they hate me.


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

SwtSurrender said:


> Wow, I like what you have to say. Similar to what I was saying.... :love


thank you, i appreciate it, i really do.


----------



## Owlbear (Dec 3, 2015)

Very few people will ever care enough to hate you. The vast majority will slightly dislike you and dismiss you.


----------



## J48484 (Feb 22, 2018)

Earth Dominator, you are not a monster. It doesn't matter how you look or how you think you look. You are fine!


----------



## chrissyq3838 (Feb 23, 2018)

Nobody likes me


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

EarthDominator said:


> Because I look like one (confirmed by my own mother and brother) and I got the personality for it. And yes, I've heard that phrase many times ("And either way, why should it matter, life is too short or long or whatever to waste with feeling bad about anything."), but were it so easy.
> 
> Apologies for not responding sooner.
> 
> Of course I don't like myself, I actually hate who I am. I really wish I was a different person entirely, or maybe never born in the first place. And yeah, that's basically how it always goes when I talk to other people, or when I meet new people (which is rare nowadays).


sorry i didnt reply, i didnt see it for some reason

Well to me you definately dont seem to have a bad personality at all to me, and your genetical composition does not define you as a monster. And just cause 2 people say that doesnt mean anything, not even if everyone says it. Trust me i've had different people say this or that about me but it isnt true just because people who arent in your shoes say so. Besides who even cares about anything or what people say, life is messed up, the universe is chaotic. Theres no point of giving yourself false labels, and secondly there is no point of letting any label affect you. Its just labels, terms, constructs. Just live life and be yourself, dont let anything ever affect your happiness because it is pointless to let things make you feel bad, and just live life. You arent even doing anything bad to be classified as a monster. If anything, i'm more of a monster than you lol, i get sexually aroused by children and i get frequent violent urges when i go near humans. But do i care? No because, i dont know, whatever lol, life is messed up. I never dreamed that i would be a bisexual paedophile, ugh, i never wanted to be this. I never dreamed that i would be an angry human-hating misanthropic filled with rage towards people. But things are just the way they are. So just accept it. Now obviously i dont even need such a huge paragraph to explain why you arent a monster but i guess my point is that life is just so messed up and chaotic, things change all the time. People will be mean to you, your self identity will crumble and you wont know who you are, your life will seem like one big mess, existence will seem like a cruel prank of the cosmos, etc. Just flow with it. And no, you arent a monster, honestly from everyone's perspective on this forum it is clear that no one thinks you are a monster and even if anyone did then they would be an imbecile because there is not a single piece of foundation to your claim of being a "monster". Monsters are serial killers and things from hollywood movies and corrupt business CEO's and stuff, not everyday humans who struggle with varying extents of problems/demons/vices/sins.


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

chrissyq3838 said:


> Nobody likes me


How do you know that? What if there are people in your future who will like you?  besides, you cant say that nobody likes you unless you have gotten a chance to socialize with every person on the planet. There are so many people everywhere, most of them are in cliques or they are too social or too different or simply not nice. But there are a lot of good people out there, and on this forum. You just have to find them. They might not notice you right away for many different reasons, maybe they are busy or struggling with problems or they dont know that you want to be friends with them. But they are out there, good people who care a lot about others do exist and you have your whole life to find them


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Well, I can believe that people are just not that friendly because that is the case. People are just not that friendly. But when someone says something like "It's like people just hate me for no reason" it sounds a little more like you've somehow convinced yourself that this is the case when people are actually just behaving the same way with you that they do pretty much everyone else. 

I suppose it's possible if you dress in a way that is associated with a negative stereotype or you have tattoos or something that could certainly lead people to have an instant negative perception of you. People are lazy and shallow and if there is a negative stereotype that applies to you, most people will snap judge you right on the spot. 

If this is the case, the only thing you can really do about it is try to figure out what it is and what you can do to present a less negative image.


----------



## discoveryother (Sep 18, 2016)

i normally treat people as if they were monsters. but my deep insides are full of food, and they feel... full.


----------



## DietCokeislife (Feb 23, 2018)

Totally get how you feel. Logically I understand the arguments against it too, but that doesn't make them believeable.


----------



## HiddenFathoms (Jul 18, 2017)

sad1231234 said:


> sorry i didnt reply, i didnt see it for some reason
> 
> Well to me you definately dont seem to have a bad personality at all to me, and your genetical composition does not define you as a monster. And just cause 2 people say that doesnt mean anything, not even if everyone says it. Trust me i've had different people say this or that about me but it isnt true just because people who arent in your shoes say so. Besides who even cares about anything or what people say, life is messed up, the universe is chaotic. Theres no point of giving yourself false labels, and secondly there is no point of letting any label affect you. Its just labels, terms, constructs. Just live life and be yourself, dont let anything ever affect your happiness because it is pointless to let things make you feel bad, and just live life. You arent even doing anything bad to be classified as a monster. If anything, i'm more of a monster than you lol, i get sexually aroused by children and i get frequent violent urges when i go near humans. But do i care? No because, i dont know, whatever lol, life is messed up. I never dreamed that i would be a bisexual paedophile, ugh, i never wanted to be this. I never dreamed that i would be an angry human-hating misanthropic filled with rage towards people. But things are just the way they are. So just accept it. Now obviously i dont even need such a huge paragraph to explain why you arent a monster but i guess my point is that life is just so messed up and chaotic, things change all the time. People will be mean to you, your self identity will crumble and you wont know who you are, your life will seem like one big mess, existence will seem like a cruel prank of the cosmos, etc. Just flow with it. And no, you arent a monster, honestly from everyone's perspective on this forum it is clear that no one thinks you are a monster and even if anyone did then they would be an imbecile because there is not a single piece of foundation to your claim of being a "monster". Monsters are serial killers and things from hollywood movies and corrupt business CEO's and stuff, not everyday humans who struggle with varying extents of problems/demons/vices/sins.


You aren't a monster either.

This is the second time I have seen you make reference to being sexually aroused by children. 
I know you said you don't act on it and I am really glad to hear that. It's not easy always to control urges and I am wondering if you know any ways to cope?

1 in 6 men experience some form of this, so it's important to realize you are not a monster but you do need to be honest with yourself and take practical steps. I am not judging you at all Sad, I want to make sure you know that! I AM noticing you are mentioning this publicly and I wouldn't feel right if I didn't respond, in case there is a part of you that wishes it to be acknowledged.

I'm going to provide a link ok?

http://www.cbc.ca/firsthand/features/pedophiles-resources


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

HiddenFathoms said:


> You aren't a monster either.
> 
> This is the second time I have seen you make reference to being sexually aroused by children.
> I know you said you don't act on it and I am really glad to hear that. It's not easy always to control urges and I am wondering if you know any ways to cope?
> ...


Yeah i wouldnt act on it lol. Arousal is very different to rape. People often attach stigmas to people like me and view people like me as rapists. I'm certainly not a rapist lol. Or sick/weird/peverted. I just get aroused by kids(as well as girls my age obviously), probably because i hardly went near them since i was homeschooled. I dont really know, i just dont act upon my urges, just like people dont act upon their urges when they are aroused by an unconsenting adult. I'm fine with it though, i just view it as normal really, i mean what the hell even is normal lol.

I'm surprised that so many people experience it in some form or another. I didnt know so many people viewed it, i thought most people didnt even notice my posts lol. Maybe i should tone it down a bit then.

Thanks for the link, and i just want to say that it's really nice of you to go around this forum giving people support all the time.


----------



## nexus321 (Mar 4, 2013)

sad1231234 said:


> Why the hell would you be a monster? Stop putting yourself down for no reason. Look, i'm a messed up friendless bisexual paedophilic loser who hates the human race. I hate people, i get violent urges when i think about the fact that humans repeoduce, i'm super perverted sexually, and i make other people feel bad to feel my pain sometimes when i feel awful. But i think of myself as a shining example of a human being lol. And its not really false either, i have a lot of good qualities about me and i make the effort to have the insight to see that my faults dont mean i'm an evil monster. You can do the same. And either way, why should it matter, life is too short or long or whatever to waste with feeling bad about anything.


"paedophilic" ? are you trolling or are you really a pedo?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Refer to my signature.

(In case you are reading this in the future, my signature says: "Anything that can hate me, does hate me")


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

nexus321 said:


> "paedophilic" ? are you trolling or are you really a pedo?


depends what you mean by your definition of pedo. If you mean rapist, then no, i am not a rapist. I'm just someone who gets aroused by kids. Probably because i was homeschooled so i didnt get to develop my sexuality properly. People put this big stigma around people like me, even calling me such a horrible name as a paedophile, ugh that word is ****ing gross lol. I'm just someone with a wider range of sexual interests due to a severe lack of normal circumstantial and environmental factors while i was growing up. I dont want a relationship wih children and i am certainly not a ****ing rapist.


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

sad1231234 said:


> depends what you mean by your definition of pedo. If you mean rapist, then no, i am not a rapist. I'm just someone who gets aroused by kids. Probably because i was homeschooled so i didnt get to develop my sexuality properly. People put this big stigma around people like me, even calling me such a horrible name as a paedophile, ugh that word is ****ing gross lol. I'm just someone with a wider range of sexual interests due to a severe lack of normal circumstantial and environmental factors while i was growing up. I dont want a relationship wih children and i am certainly not a ****ing rapist.


It's like in the 40's or whatever when all homosexuals were "homophiles" i.e rapists.


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

versikk said:


> It's like in the 40's or whatever when all homosexuals were "homophiles" i.e rapists.


yeah i know, i mean i think viewing kids in a sexual manner is rather unnatural and kind of wrong but i was homeschooled for heavens sake lol. People dont give me a break though. But you know what i think is wrong? When people jut out their snarky, self righteous little comments at people who struggle with a certain problem. Then when i explain it they dont reply, its like their mission is to just make you feel bad or something. Its funny because if any of these, well, i cant express how much i hate them but if any of these self righteous clean holy "pedo" haters had my childhood then heck they'd probably be lusting after their own parents for all i know. People are terrible.


----------

